

Seahorse tails could inspire new generation of robots - billconan
http://newsstand.clemson.edu/mediarelations/seahorse-tails-could-inspire-new-generation-of-robots/

======
mcdougle
I just find it really cool that a clemson.edu link made it to the front page
of HN....

------
stefs
so many "could"s ...

